
Meet Visual Labs, a body camera startup that doesn’t sell body cameras - endswapper
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/09/meet-visual-labs-a-body-camera-startup-that-doesnt-sell-body-cameras/
======
tdburn
Adapting existing commodity tech always the way to go

